# Pictures of Jan Zumbach



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

Jan Zumbach had a very interesting life.. I have gathered a couple of pictures of him. I think these can come in handy.

While servicing in the 303rd Polish Squadron Jan Zumbach used three Spitfires Mk.Vb with the Donald Duck art. All of them were coded with RF-D but had different serials. The Spitfire Mk.Vb EN951, BM144 and EP594 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Great pics my friend, and a couple I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

THX Pal. There is a couple more of pictures . 




































Finally the RF-D BM144 was repainted and became the RF-H

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Great stuff! Jan Zumbach is a man I would have loved to have met. What a character!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep.. He had a very interesting life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

....and the best first name, Jan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

He, he, he...


----------



## al49 (Mar 19, 2014)

Vero nice pictures, excellent reference material for a Spit model.
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is the one from the Day thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Great stuff! 
I often wonder what his night club was like, and how he flew that twin-engined aircraft in Africa (B-26 or A-26 or?), with some 'local' up front, operating the machine gun via the pull of a string! 
Plus his 'smuggling' escapades near the end of WW2.
As I posted earlier - what a character!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2014)

Great pics Wojtek.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

A character and allround good guy....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if a decal sheet is available. I wouldn't mind doing a Tamiya MkV like that.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Here is the one from the Day thread....
> 
> View attachment 257092



THX for posting.  

And here two pics more shots showing undersides of the kite ...












And here Gen. Władysław Sikorski presenting Order of Virtuti Militari to Jan Zumbach...












And here.. J.Zumbach and the A-26 Invader as a mercenary in Biafra, 1967.
















and the RB-26P....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> I wonder if a decal sheet is available. I wouldn't mind doing a Tamiya MkV like that.



They sure are, three different ones, you have both 1/48 and 1/32 I think....getting them myself!

Cheers for posting this Wojtek my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> I wonder if a decal sheet is available. I wouldn't mind doing a Tamiya MkV like that.



Techmod 

for 1/24 scale - 24002 - Supermarine Spitfire Mk VB

Spitfire VB, RF-D BM144, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt. Jan Zumbach, August 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D EP594, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt. Jan Zumbach, August / September 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D EN951, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Squadron Leader Jan Zumbach, September 1942










for 1/32 scale - 32001 - Supermarine Spitfire Mk VB

Spitfire VB, RF-D BM144, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt Jan Zumbach, March 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D BM144, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt Jan Zumbach, May 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D EN951, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Squadron Leader Jan Zumbach, Summer 1942
Spitfire VB, WX-T W3902, 302 Sqn RAF (Polish), February 1943
Spitfire VB, ZX-A EE781, 145 Sqn RAF, July 1943










for 1/48 scle - 48005 - Supermarine Spitfire Mk VB

Spitfire VB, RF-D BM144, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt Jan Zumbach, March 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D BM144, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Lt Jan Zumbach, May 1942
Spitfire VB, RF-D EN951, 303 Sqn RAF (Polish), Squadron Leader Jan Zumbach, Summer 1942
Spitfire VB, JH-M W3207, 317 Sqn RAF (Polish), April 1943


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Still trying to EN313 from that famous circus....


----------



## klugi (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Still trying to EN313 from that famous circus....



Spitfire Mk.IX, ZX-4 EN313 was F/Lt Wacław Król's kite. Also you may try to find Spitfire Mk.VB AD313 he flown while servicing in the 316th Squadron.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Done everyone in decals except the '4' it seems! 
Will have do that, don't I? 

Edit: 

Found this http://www.polishairforce.pl/pftstraty.html


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep. I haven't seen decal markings for the Spitfire too.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2014)

Great pics of Jan with the A-26. Thanks for that, as I hadn't seen them before.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting shots Wojtek!


----------

